# Strange period?



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I just went to the bathroom and found a bunch of, well, brown sludge in my underwear.

It's CD 26 for me (so that would mean a 25-day cycle)... my cycle is almost always 30 days long, and has NEVER been shorter than 27 days.

Then I checked "inside" and there really didn't seem to be any blood (as far as I can tell this is old blood) except at the vaginal opening.

I guess I'm asking, could this be implantation bleeding or something weird? I don't chart, so I don't really know... but it's a LOT different than my usual periods. I usually get bright red blood right at the beginning... this is, like I said, brown sludge!

Any thoughts?







:


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone...?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

probably nothing to worry about. could be irritation from something. Sometimes you get an estrogen surge in the second half of your cycle (sometimes it means implantation, as it causes the temps to dip too) and it causes spotting - doesn't always mean there's an embyo making itself at home. OTOH it might be implantation spotting, but I wouldn't worry about it unless a full on period doesn't show up.


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

It could be old blood from your previous af. I had that happen once and it freaked me out







It could also be implantation, But i wouldn't worry, just wait and see what happens..

BTW i LOVE your siggy!!!


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Huh, it seems to have developed into a real period, and very heavy at that. Strange...

And thanks Megan!


----------

